# Alzeimers



## Nan (Apr 7, 2008)

How are expats coping with this in the Pafos area


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Nan, 

I'm not quite sure I understand the question. Are you thinking of moving to the area and know someone with Alzheimers?

regards,
Karen


----------



## Nan (Apr 7, 2008)

My question was a simple one asking any local expats if they had any experience of coping with the problem. I am interested in social groups, talk groups and knowing others with the same problem
I am already living here


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for explaining. From your initial question I didn't realise that you were looking for social groups within that area. I hope you find a group near you, or start one up.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Kev&Linda (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Nan, 

I am interested in advertising for clients with personal care needs when I come over to Cyprus at the end of May and am interested to know if you have such a need or of you alrady have provision for care and if you have what route did you take.

regards

Linda


----------



## snursy (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi
l live in Larnaca ,
l am a Qualified nurse with 29 years experience,5 years in an Elderly mental health unit. l came over 3 years ago and started a care agency for Care in the community,l registered with the Health Department and followed all the guidelines.
l took on my books 20 experienced carers, a fortune in advertising, and just one client, most people here employ cheap labour from Asia or Phillipinos who live in and work very long hours for very low pay.
The change here is very slow and with the £ being so low people are unwilling to pay, many return to the UK for care.
Best wishes
CJ


----------



## Nan (Apr 7, 2008)

*Not quite what I needed*

I suppose what I really am looking for is to chat with peole like myself in the same situation , or similar.
I would , I expect in the future use help from Sri lankans or Phillipianos to give me a Break
Talking around EX Pat workers are aiming for UK Wages and that is just not on out here.
Thank you for responding, but is the family not the Carers that I really want to chat with, Coping is my question


----------



## Arfur (Jun 11, 2008)

My elderly mother-in-law (aged 97 with Alzheimers) lives with us. This is not normally a problem but we have to travel abroad for a wedding in August and she will not be able to travel with us.

So my wife and I are looking for some home-help. Either regular pop-ins or even full time residential for about a week.

Esentepe/Kyrenia area, (that's TRNC of course).

If any reader knows a person or agency that can help we would be most grateful.


----------



## Nan (Apr 7, 2008)

Hope you find the help you are looking for it looks as if this is the problem that is facing us out here.
I am in the South but it is the same here.
I had hoped that this forum would have opened information like this up.
That probles could be aired.


----------

